# Whitman officer crashes while responding to call



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Whitman officer crashes while responding to call
November 1, 2004

WHITMAN, Mass. -- A Whitman police officer was flown to a Boston hospital on Monday evening with serious injuries after his cruiser crashed as he responded to reports of a pedestrian killed.

The officer was responding to a report of a 79-year-old man being struck and killed on Route 14 in Whitman, according to broadcast reports.

Police said he had his lights and siren on as he tried to pass another vehicle on the left, but the other vehicle was turning left and the two collided, sending the cruiser down an embankment and into the woods along Route 14.

"He called on his own radio and was asking, saying that he was in a bad way and that he needed an ambulance," Sgt. Scott Benton said. "I thought initially he was talking about the pedestrian that was struck, but in fact he was talking about his cruiser."

The officer, whose name was not released, was pulled out of his overturned vehicle about an hour after the crash, according to Fire Chief Tim Travers.

He was flown to Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center in Boston.

The driver of the other vehicle was not seriously injured.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Keep us posted. Our prayers are with him and his family.


----------

